# GT Rahmen gesucht/Kaufmöglichkeit



## Josef (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfe. Ich habe bis jetzt ein GT XCR 5000, Rahmengröße XL, gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Leider ist der Rahmen gebrochen.
Leider gibt es momentan in Deutschland keinen vernünftigen Ersatz. Das Marathon ist vom Rahmen her zun klein und auch keine besonderer Ersatz (gibt es auch nur komplett)

Wo kann man ein GT mir der Bezeichnung Sanction (gibt es als XL) kaufen (Österreich, Schweiz usw.). Zu sehen auf der Internetseite von GT.

Als alternative habe ich mir mal das Haibike Impact angeschaut, aber ich denke das ist es auch nicht, oder.

Es soll unbedingt wieder ein GT sein.

Bitte mail an [email protected]


Gruß und Danke

Josef


----------



## SuperEva (22. Januar 2008)

Nimm dass hier:http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOS-The-Original-GT-I-Drive-Team-Aluminum-frame_W0QQitemZ290200158673QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kannst du mit "Sofortkauf" die Auktion beenden und bei dem Dollar Preis ein Schnäppchen, hab dem auch schon heute Mittag ein 2000 Zaskar Team abgekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (22. Januar 2008)

Das Sanction ist schon ein tolles bike! Leider ist es in Österreich und Deutschland nicht in meiner Grösse (S) und deiner Größe (XL) erhältlich, da der Importeur wohl davon ausgeht nicht genug Stück verkaufen zu können. Du musst wohl in die Schweiz ausweichen. z.B. hier:

http://www.the-bike-store.ch/shop/U...ESS=18cabeb147606641f496ae27077fa25b#Ziel2045

Stell ein Foto ein, wenn du eins hast.

lg Andreas


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Nimm dass hier:http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOS-The-Original-GT-I-Drive-Team-Aluminum-frame_W0QQitemZ290200158673QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Kannst du mit "Sofortkauf" die Auktion beenden und bei dem Dollar Preis ein SchnÃ¤ppchen, hab dem auch schon heute Mittag ein 2000 Zaskar Team abgekauft.



ich frage mich, : warum empfiehlst du ihm ein xcr team ? so einfach aus dem raum gegriffen : "nimmden " halte ich fÃ¼r falsch. 

1.  - wer Xl fÃ¤hrt ist in der regel >190cm. damit einher geht meist auch ein hÃ¶heres gewicht was selten beim rahmenbau berÃ¼cksichtigt wird. bisher fuhr er ein 5000er das ihm gebrochen ist - frage wo ists gebrochen ? am sitzdom ? warum ists gerbochen ? vielleicht zuviel gewicht ? 

2.
das 5000er hat erstens  im gegensatz zum als fragil bekannten aufgeschweissten sitzdom der les und teams und marathons und pros ein durchgehendes oberrohr, das stabiler ausfÃ¤llt als der dom an den cc feilen, zweitens ist das 5000er aus dem stabileren (weil zugefesteren ) 7000er alu gefertigt wohingegen das le bzw das team aus easton taperwall ist, leicht aber nicht ganz so stabil. bei nem 120 kilo mann (nicht prsÃ¶nlich gemeint) sollte man da schon mal drÃ¼ber nachgedacht haben.

3. das team ist ne race feile wohingegen das 5000er eher richtung allmountain ging. das le hat 80mm federweg, das 5000er 120. 
die geo beim team istmit dem langen oberrohr udn der kurzen kettenstrebe deutlich gestreckter, agiler, nervÃ¶ser - eben racelastiger. das mag fÃ¼r nen racer nett sein, aber wer sein bike nur ab und zu gemÃ¼tlich auf waldwegen bewegt und nen medizinball verschluckt hat, dem ist das vielleicht zu sportlich.


4. klar ist ddas angebot bei dem dolalrkurs nett, aber mit fracht, zoll, etc ist er im endeffekt auch bei 350â¬ dafÃ¼r. wobei zu bedenken ist - es ist nur der rahmen. da fehlen noch jede menge komponenten - und hier wieder die frage - die olle suntour vom5000er umrÃ¼sten ? weiterhin alivio und acera fahren ? am team ? da krieg ich augenkrebs wenn ichs mir nur vorstelle... und wer rÃ¼stet den rahmen auf ? er selbst oder muss das beim hÃ¤ndler gemacht werden -> teuer ! 



ich verstehe dass es in Xl echt schwierig wird. vor allem hier in deutschland, da gt deutschland wie viele andere beschlossen hat "sparten" nicht zu bedienen.  kenn ich das problem. aber so haudrauf ne auktion zu empfehlen halte ich fÃ¼r falsch. udn angebote kommen und gehen und kommen auch wieder. aber es gibt mittel und wege. daher meine frage :

erstens - was sind denn so deine MaÃe?, zweitens was fÃ¤hrst du denn so ? drittens warum fragst du nach marathon und sanction - das sind zwei vÃ¶llig verschiedene bikes, ertseres ist ne racefeile, gestreckte geometrie, racelastig, unbquem, eher fÃ¼r rauf als fÃ¼r runter. zweites ist ein allmountain bike richtung freeride - aufrechtere sitzpostion, bequemer, schaukeliger auch aber das fahrwerk nicht schlechter, allerdings alles in allem etwas schwerer. eher runter als rauf.

viertens - was willst du Ã¼berhaupt asugeben - budget ? was willst / kann man von deinem alten bike Ã¼bernehmen - was ist sinnvoll ? 

also wenn du dich da mal ein bisschen zu Ã¤usserst ist es wesentlcih leichter dir was zu empfehlen. und ganz zum schluss herzlcih willkommen in unserer kuscheligen kleinen runde...


achso und deine entscheidung trptz rahmenbruch wiede rein gt zu wÃ¤hlen - damit bist du heir genau richtig und wir begrÃ¼Ãen den entschlus natÃ¼rlich alle...!


und nochwas -Ã¶ anders als bei uns wird bei einem  angebot bei ebay.com nicht die sofort kaufen option gelÃ¶scht wenn eienr ein gebot abeggeben hat sondern bleibt bis auctionsende bestehen. du hast also lockere 5 tage zeit - schlimmstenfalls schnappt dir jemand das "schnÃ¤ppchen" weg, aber so is das leben.


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

wow kint, da hast du aber ganz schön gas gegeben. du hast sicher in einigen punkten recht, aber sooo unangebracht fand ich den tipp nun nicht.

einsatzzweck und abmessungen würden das ratschlagen aber tatsächlich vereinfachen.


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wow kint, da hast du aber ganz schön gas gegeben. du hast sicher in einigen punkten recht, aber sooo unangebracht fand ich den tipp nun nicht.
> 
> einsatzzweck und abmessungen würden das ratschlagen aber tatsächlich vereinfachen.



allein bei ner suntour mg 91 in nem team rahmen graust mir schon... auch wenn das eine der besseen gabln von suntour war ....


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

davor graust hier wohl jedem hier, aber woher weisst du denn, dass das 5000er in originalausstattung gefahren wurde ?


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> davor graust hier wohl jedem hier, aber woher weisst du denn, dass das 5000er in originalausstattung gefahren wurde ?



präventivschlag !


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2008)

weiter so, immer unterwegs im namen des herrn, was ?


----------



## Kint (22. Januar 2008)

persönlich beauftragt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 naja zwischen marathon und sanction liegen nunmal welten...oder vielmehr 5cm federweg. und zum team sind sogar 70mmm


----------



## Josef (23. Januar 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten.


Hallo Kint.

Du hast Recht, ich bin über 190 Groß. Wiege aber nur 80 kg. Meine Rahmen ist beim i-drive gebrochen und an der Schraube vom dem dagbone (ich hoffe der Name ist richtig)

Ich denke die Anbauteile von meinem alten Bike werde ich wieder verwenden, Hayes HFX 9, Laufradsatz Sun Single Track, Votec Gabel, XT Ausstattung. 

Ich fahre meistens Waldwege, in München an der Isar entlang usw. Nichts exremes aber auch keine normale Straßen. 

Ich war bei einem Händler zwecks Beratung, und der hat mir das Marathon als gute Lösung bzw. Ersatz für mein 5000 empfohlen. Ich denke aber die Rahmengröße L ist zu klein. Beim stöbern bin ich auf das Sanction gestoßen. Diesen Rahmen solle auch in XL geben (Schweiz ???).  Von der Optik gefällt mir dieser Rahmen auch besser. 

Der Rahmen sollte insgesamt vergleichbar mit dem 5000 sein. Wichtig ist natürlich die Größe. 

Was den Preis angeheht muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen aber 500,--  werde ich schon ausgeben müssen. 

Da ich meine altes GT beim Stadler gekauft habe würde er mir für den gesamten Umbau auf einen neuen Rahmen ca. 80.--  abnehmen. 

Aus deisem Grunde dachte ist das Angebot bei e-bay doch nicht schelcht. Sorgen macht mir natürlich das i-drive. Mein altes ist kaputt (habe aber ein neues passend für das 5000). 

Wo bekomme ich Ersatzteile in Deutschland für das bei e-bax angebotene GT ????

Als Alternative hat man mir ein Haibike empfohlen. Ich werde aber weiterhin versuchen ein GT zu bekommen. Alleine schon deshalb weil es nicht jeder hat und mich die Technik fasziniert. 

Gruß an alle 

Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (23. Januar 2008)

Solltest du dich wieder für ein XCR entscheiden, dann brauchst du definitiv die Größe XL. 500 Euro für einen XCR halte ich für zuviel. Ich habe selbst für ein XCR 1000 350 Euro bezahlt, inkl. Dämpfer. Da dein Dämpfer ja noch funktioniert (oder nicht?) solltest du mit 300-400 Euro auskommen. Fehlt nur noch das passende Angebot bei eBay... ;-)


----------



## Josef (23. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Solltest du dich wieder für ein XCR entscheiden, dann brauchst du definitiv die Größe XL. 500 Euro für einen XCR halte ich für zuviel. Ich habe selbst für ein XCR 1000 350 Euro bezahlt, inkl. Dämpfer. Da dein Dämpfer ja noch funktioniert (oder nicht?) solltest du mit 300-400 Euro auskommen. Fehlt nur noch das passende Angebot bei eBay... ;-)




Wo kann ich sonst noch so einen Rahmen bekommen ???

Oder wie geschrieben schweißen lassen

Gruß


Josef


----------



## SuperEva (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab hier noch einen niegelnagelneuen I-drive I-2k Jahrgang 2000 angeblich nur 100 Stück Weltweit natürlich ïn deiner grösse XL liegen. Da müsste dein Angebot aber schon verdammt hoch sein damit ich schwach werde ihn zu verkaufen.

Kucks du hier:


----------



## hoeckle (23. Januar 2008)

Tsstsstss....


----------



## SuperEva (23. Januar 2008)

Hab jetzt noch einen neuen i-drive marthon in XL gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-i-drive-Marathon-XL-NEW-WHOLESALE-PRICE_W0QQitemZ250208541397QQihZ015QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

das ist doch ne aussage. wissen solltest du : das sanction is ne schaukel mit 15cm federweg. 

näheres auch hier im katalodownload freundlichbereitsgestellt vom gt händler des vertrauens. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4018648&postcount=123

die maße sind da leider nicht ganz richtig.  was du sehen kannst ist dass das sanction auf jeden fall einen flacheren sitzwinkel hat (72 zu  73 im Marathon) . in verbindung mit dem steuerohrwinkel (67 zu 71 im M) ergibt das einen längeren radstand. dh für dich das sanction wird sich "gemütlicher" fahren krasser vergleich wäre da ein chopper zu einem rennmotorrad. nicht so agil kann man auch sagen. du sitzt etwas mehr "hinter dem bike" als in dem bike, bzw nach vorne gebeugt. damit diese art räder (15cm fw) wendig bleibt sind sie meist etwas kleiner gehalten als cc feilen, was sich hier in einem 6cm kürzeren sitzrohr niederschlägt, was aber bei 1,9m keinen unterschied machen sollte. ich würde aber so oder so zu einem XL raten. bei dem sanction vielleicht noch etwas  eher als bei dem marathon.

wenn du deine gabel beibehalten willst ( votec - gs 4 ?) die hatten 14cm federweg, das ist eigentlich zuwenig für das sanction vor allem wenns ne DC gabel ist, da haben heutige gabeln mehr einbauhöhe ( sind ja mit 18cm fw bstückt die sanction). das wird den radstand wieder verkürzen das fahrverhalten wieder nervöser machen. was dir wahrscheinlich entgegen kommen wird. 

alles in allem ist dein 5000er eher zwischen den stühlen. die geometrie ist aber dem marathon deutlich ähnlicher. wobei das weniger federweg haben wird als dein altes. ob du das für den einsatzbereich brauchst sei dahingestellt. ich denke auch du würdest mit dem marathon glücklicher werden vorausgesetzt du bekommst den rahmen in XL. mit deinen 80 kilo ist die stabilität auch nicht so gefordert, das sollte gehen. 


zu den ebay angeboten. der team, hat weniger federweg, (8cm) ist sportlicher als die 5000er - und du musst bei der gabel aufpassen - so wie die ein sanction agiler, nervöser machen wird, so kann  sie im ausgefahrenen zusstand den teamrahmen zum chopper machen. also da eher auf die standard 60 runterschrauben und langsam nach oben tasten bis das fahrverhalten stimmt. das trifft auch auf den marathon zu - den hier...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250208541397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

der hat aber im gegensatz zu dem team von eva schon nen dämpfer dabei und ist auch excentermäßig bestückt. allerdings sind auch die versandkosten höher aber wenn würde ich den dem team vorziehen....

 damit das dein alter dämpfer ineinen der beiden ebay rahmen passt damit  würde ich nicht rechenn(federweg/ hub) und wenn du den nicht auch mal upggraded hast dannw ürde ich davon auch absehen.  und ersatzteile für den team bzw generell gibts vielleicht noch über gt , aber das is so ne sache. die excenter werden noch relativ gut angeboten, ob die für den team rahmen passen weiss ich nicht. ich WEIß das kevin (der verkäufer von dem team rahmen gm1234) probleme bei dem mitgelieferten excenter hatte und bei seiner suche kein passenden excenter gefunden hat, allerdings weiss ich nicht,  wie intensiv er gesucht hat.bei dem rest musst du mal gucken. oder einfach noch fragen was gt noch hat. plus ich würde nen dämpfer mit einkalkulieren. alles in allem biste damit dein 500 locker los. gegenfrage ist ob du einen der neuen RAHMEN solo bekommst. aber klopf da ruhig mal auf den busch - ich will auch einen .... ( sacntion) eher nicht lohnen wird sich der komplettkauf und das verkaufen der einzelteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

während ich noch den grello marathon beschreibe postet eva schon ... manmanman...
das is aber schon ein epple gt, und hat im ürbigen "ca. 90mm federweg"  dafür brauchst du aus style gründen übrigens die passende sid in grello die votoec geht da gar nicht - im übrigen sowieso optisch auch in dem team nicht....


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Tsstsstss....


----------



## alf2 (23. Januar 2008)

Der hier könnte auch noch was sein:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-i-drive-1-0-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Der hier könnte auch noch was sein:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-i-drive-1-0-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



stimmt die hatte er auch noch. exakt dein rahmen nur 3 jahre jünger und 4 stufen besser. 117mm federweg.


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2008)

hallo josef:

1. ein votec sollte eigentlich in gar kein GT gestopft werden und schon gar nicht in ein xcr (meine meinung!)

2. hier im forum wurde eine ganze weile ein xcr marathon (ja, das gfitgrüne) in xl für afaik 1200 euro als komplettrad (ja, mit der grünen sid und komplett xtr) angeboten. leiiiider weiss ich nicht mehr von wem. vielleicht liest er ja mit.

3. wenn du über ein sanction nachdenkst, dann wirst du mit 500 bei weitem nicht hinkommen

4. mein GT händler hier (zürich) bekommt im lauf der nächste woche sanctions rein und er hat mir heute (habe schon nachgefragt) gesagt, er würde auch nach D senden. bei interesse: www.biroma.ch

5. den verkäufer der marathon rahmens (captfunhog) kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, da ich (wie super eva und gt-man) meinen i2k bei ihm gekauft habe. und der preis ist ohnehin top!!!

6. HAIBIKE     pfuipfui...

7. @feri:


----------



## salzbrezel (24. Januar 2008)

> hier im forum wurde eine ganze weile ein xcr marathon (ja, das gfitgrüne) in xl für afaik 1200 euro als komplettrad (ja, mit der grünen sid und komplett xtr) angeboten. leiiiider weiss ich nicht mehr von wem. vielleicht liest er ja mit.



Es war der gtfreak2!.


----------



## berni1812 (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo, das Sanction gibt es leider nur in M und L in Deutschland! In diesem Fall bleibt dir nur der Weg übers Ausland, denn als Internationales Modell gibt´s den XL Rahmen! Bei Interesse kann ich mal nachfragen, ob es möglich ist den auch über den Deutschen Vertrieb zu bekommen! Falls Interesse besteht, kannst dich gerne melden!


----------



## Josef (24. Januar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einen niegelnagelneuen I-drive I-2k Jahrgang 2000 angeblich nur 100 Stück Weltweit natürlich ïn deiner grösse XL liegen. Da müsste dein Angebot aber schon verdammt hoch sein damit ich schwach werde ihn zu verkaufen.
> 
> Kucks du hier:



Hallo SuperEva,

danke für Dein Angebot für den Rahmen. Aber 1250,--  scheint doch ein wenig überzogen. 
Ich denke da bin ich mit den Tips und den Kaufempfehlungen von Kint doch bestens beraten. 

Gruß


Josef


----------



## cyclery.de (24. Januar 2008)

Josef,

dein Katalog ist heute verschickt worden und sollte morgen da sein.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## salzbrezel (24. Januar 2008)

@ eva


> Aber 1250,-- â¬ scheint doch ein wenig Ã¼berzogen



Das finde ich eigentlich eine Frechheit, dass du das hier im Forum ernst meinst...

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-i-drive-I-2K...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Eigentlich sollten wir uns hier nicht gegenseitig das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Hier sind eigentlich nur Tnette Menschen unterwegs und untereinander werden normalerweise Freundschaftspreise gemacht.
Ãber 800â¬ Gewinnspanne... pfui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (24. Januar 2008)

@eva

Meinen humorvollen Hinweiß nicht verstanden??? Schade, schade...

Hast Dir leider keinen gefallen damit getan. Aber jeder ist seines Glückes....


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ eva
> 
> Das finde ich eigentlich eine Frechheit, dass du das hier im Forum ernst meinst...
> 
> ...



moooment. bevor wir hier umgangsformen wie im classic forum bekommen:
ich zitiere:



SuperEva schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einen niegelnagelneuen I-drive I-2k Jahrgang 2000 angeblich nur 100 Stück Weltweit natürlich ïn deiner grösse XL liegen. *Da müsste dein Angebot aber schon verdammt hoch sein damit ich schwach werde ihn zu verkaufen.
> *



das hat sie getan bzw beziffert. zumindest sollten wir davon ausgehen dass das der gedanke war. ich denke an irgendwen verschenkt hier niemand was und freundschaftspreise sind genau das freundschaftspreise. darüberhinaus: ich denke die meisten hier würden sich den trennungsschmerz ihrer lieben (und liebgewonnenen) schätze vergelten lassen, wenn man sie denn zu einem Verkauf drängt. abgesehen davon bestimmt a das angebot den preis und b ist es jedem selbst überlassen was man für etwas ausgeben möchte und ob man kauft. vielleicht nicht die feine art was eva gemacht hat, aber warum sollte ich etwas ohne irgendeinen nutzen zum einkaufspreis weitergeben wenn es mich lange zeit gekostet hat es zu finden und ich mich eigentlich nicht davon trennen möchte ? diesen emotionalen verlust zu beziffern ist jedem selbst überlassen - und darüber sollte sich die allgemeinheit kein urteil bilden können - was leider durch josefs unglückliches post möglich geworden ist.-


----------



## Janikulus (24. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> diesen emotionalen verlust zu beziffern ist jedem selbst überlassen



mein Zaskar gibt es nicht unter 250.000Euro!


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> mein Zaskar gibt es nicht unter 250.000Euro!



 da das  ja mit sicherheit der einkaufspreis war wärs doch in ordnung....


----------



## SuperEva (24. Januar 2008)

1. Ich finde es schon eine Frechheit dass der Clown mir eine P.M macht fÃ¼r wieviel ich den Rahmen dann verkaufen wÃ¼rde und dann mich hier Ã¶ffentlich an den Pranger stellt. Versand und Polierter Hinterbau waren beim Preis auch dabei. (Ich wÃ¤re den Hinterbau auch auf EBAY losgeworden)

2. Hab ich ihm gesagt dass ich mich von diesen Rahmen trennen wÃ¼rde wenn ich mir mit dem Geld den Jubi Zaskar (limitiert auf 500â¬) kaufen kÃ¶nnte.

3. Kann er sich ja einen neuen Rahmen kaufen kriegt er auch nicht Gratis, gute Fulli Rahmen liegen zwischen 1500 und mehr â¬, denn der I-2K ist FUSCHNEU und selten und eben noch ein Original GT aus Santa Anna!! Handgeschweisst.

4. Bin ich keine SIE sondern ein ER, mein Name hab vor der Geburt meiner Tochter genommen in der Hoffnung dass es eine EVA wird und es hat geklappt  Bevor ich noch P.M zweck's meiner Tochter bekomme, nein sie ist nicht verkÃ¤uflich, fÃ¼r keinen Preis der Welt.


----------



## Josef (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo

ich habe das Forum aufgesucht, da es bekannt ist für sehr gute Infomationen verschiedenster Hersteller


Ich habe GT und werde auch wieder Gt fahren, ok

Ich war erstaunt, wie hilfreich und zahlreich die Tips waren und noch immer sind. 

Ich denke ich werde einen Rahmen der hier empfohlen wurde kaufen. 

Die ganze Aufregung bezüglich des Rahmen von Supereva und mit dem Hinweis, das mir der Preis zu hoch erscheint, verstehe ich nicht. 

Der humorvollen Hinweis von Höckle - wem gilt der.

Ebenso wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand direkt erklären könnte was mit dem Vorwurf "unglückliches post"  gemeint ist.

Habe ich Regeln im Forum gebrochen. 

Wenn ich der Meinug bin, dass mir einige Angebote zu teuer erscheinen "darf " ich das doch sagen, oder ?????

irgenwie alles eigenartig !!  ????


----------



## Josef (24. Januar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> 1. Ich finde es schon eine Frechheit dass der Clown mir eine P.M macht für wieviel ich den Rahmen dann verkaufen würde und dann mich hier öffentlich an den Pranger stellt.
> 
> 2. Hab ich ihm gesagt dass ich mich von diesen Rahmen trennen würde wenn ich mir mit dem Geld den Jubi Zaskar (limitiert auf 500) kaufen könnte.
> 
> 3. Kann er sich ja einen neuen Rahmen kaufen kriegt er auch nicht Gratis, gute Fulli Rahmen liegen zwischen 1500 und mehr , denn der I-2K ist FUSCHNEU.




Bin neu hier, 


was meinst Du mit Clown

Danke


----------



## SuperEva (24. Januar 2008)

Gern geschehen!


----------



## SuperEva (24. Januar 2008)

Josef schrieb:


> Danke



Gern geschehen

Jeder neue GT den du kaufen wirds hat nicht's mehr mit den Alten zu tun. 

Nach dem Tod von Richard Long gings bergab, hier noch was zu Lesen bevor dem Schlafen gehen.
http://richard-long.blogspot.com/

Ach ja lies bitte die "59 comments"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

wir sind hier im forum ziemlich genau informiert wer welchen rahmen zu welchem preis kauft. daher wussten die meisten fÃ¼r wieviel der i2k rahmen von eva gekauft wurde. dass du den preis den *ER *dir fÃ¼r den weiterverkauf nannte verÃ¶ffentlicht hast, lÃ¤sst *IHN *etwas in schlechtem licht erscheinen - profitorrientiert, geldgerieg wie in dem post von hoeckle mit dem heuschreckensymbol gekennzeichnet. der begriff geht auf mÃ¼nte zurÃ¼ck - mehr dazu zb hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heuschreckendebatte

 preisdiskussionen werden im ganzen ibc eigentlich per pm gefÃ¼hrt, eben auch um diffamierungen der parteien auszuschliessen. insofern war die nennung der  â¬â¬â¬ unglÃ¼cklich.

eine derartige preissteigerung ist hier eigentlich nicht Ã¼blich worauf auch schon salzbezel hingewiesen hat - dennoch wie von mir bereits erklÃ¤rt - fÃ¼r welchen preis man sich von etwas trennt was man eigentlich behalten will bleibt jedem selbst Ã¼berlassen.

also:  Preise gehen ausser den kÃ¤ufer und verkÃ¤ufer niemanden was an.


----------



## Bastieeeh (24. Januar 2008)

> das hat sie getan bzw beziffert. zumindest sollten wir davon ausgehen dass das der gedanke war. ich denke an irgendwen verschenkt hier niemand was und freundschaftspreise sind genau das freundschaftspreise. darüberhinaus: ich denke die meisten hier würden sich den trennungsschmerz ihrer lieben (und liebgewonnenen) schätze vergelten lassen, wenn man sie denn zu einem Verkauf drängt. abgesehen davon bestimmt a das angebot den preis und b ist es jedem selbst überlassen was man für etwas ausgeben möchte und ob man kauft. vielleicht nicht die feine art was eva gemacht hat, aber warum sollte ich etwas ohne irgendeinen nutzen zum einkaufspreis weitergeben wenn es mich lange zeit gekostet hat es zu finden und ich mich eigentlich nicht davon trennen möchte ? diesen emotionalen verlust zu beziffern ist jedem selbst überlassen - und darüber sollte sich die allgemeinheit kein urteil bilden können - was leider durch josefs unglückliches post möglich geworden ist.-



Ich würde Josefs Posting nicht als unglücklich erachten. Ganz im Gegenteil. So sieht man mal, was sich hinter den Kulissen so abspielt. Man erkennt, wie es um die Person tatsächlich bestellt ist und manches Mal nutzt es vielleicht auch dazu, die Vermutungen der letzten Jahre zu bestätigen. So gibt es hier in dem kleinen Kreis der GT-Fans viele, die sich nahezu uneigennützig verdingt machen und beim Handeln nicht auf den einzelnen Heller schauen. Und dann gibt es wiederum andere, wie sollte es anders sein, welche bei Geschäften um's geliebte Metall doch eher beim Golde leuchtende Augen bekommen. Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, für wieviel er was anbietet und kauft. In besagtem Fall ist es in meinen Augen aber schon ein ganz mieses Ding! Sind wir mal ehrlich - wieviel Trennungsschmerz kann man denn bei knapp einer Woche Besitz aufbauen? Abgesehen davon sollte die Kirche im Dorf bleiben - für 1250 Euro bekommt man anderswo ein komplettes XCR.
Es gäbe an dieser Stelle noch viel mehr Punkte aufzuführen, aber das wäre dann komplett OT.

So long - keep it real!


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

sorry eva... kommt nicht wieder vor..


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

jetzt ist es dann gut eva! 
an deiner stelle würde ich mich vielleicht etwas mit beleidigungen und schlauen sprüchen zurückhalten. 
hoeckle hat es im vorfeld schon angedeutet was hier von derartigen wholesales gehalten wird und josef hat sich nun mehrfach als newbie erklärt. 
inhalte von pms öffentlich zu posten ist vielleicht nicht gerade der knaller, aber was ich von deinem verkaufsangebot halte, sage ich hier lieber nicht laut. und komm hier nicht mit neu und von hand geschweisst ( in santa a*N*a... jeder weiss was dich das teil gekostet hat!


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

das artet hier zu ner debatte aus - was ich persönlich nicht gut fände.

der i2k ist was besonderes, genau wie ein hansrey bike, ein custom rahmen für dein team, oder eben ein Xizang (ohne le) von 91  - sie sind einfach superselten. im falle des i2k auch nur an händler persönlich gegeben worden also nie auf dem freien markt gewesen. wenn jetzt ein fan von gt so ein ding ergattert - dann ist es nur nachvollziehbar, dass er sich nur unter schmerzen davon wieder trennt. warum sollte er auch. das tut er nur wenn er was davon hat( wie im fall von eva - ein 20th ani) wieviel das jetzt sein mag - ist doch jedem überlassen udn wer will da über 1,5  streiten - das ist doch blödsinn. 

also ich würde die diskussion jetzt beenden - erstens gäb es sie gar nicht wenn josef nicht unwissentlich gepostet hätte zum zweiten bringt sie gar nix ausser eva in schlechtem licht dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Januar 2008)

genau kint gaaanz meine meinung
also josef haste dich jetzt für nen rahmen entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2008)

@josef and all

In der Februarausgabe der Mountain Bike Rider findet sich eine Besprechung des Sanction 3.0.


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @josef and all
> 
> In der Februarausgabe der Mountain Bike Rider findet sich eine Besprechung des Sanction 3.0.



merci


----------



## Josef (25. Januar 2008)

jetzt lass ma den schmarrn mal mit der Streiterei.

ich brauche baldigst einen Rahmen. Der Marathon in giftgrün wäre es eigentlich. 
Leider kann ich nicht mitbieten, da ich am Samstag nicht zu  Hause bin. 
Der Rahmen von supereva ist auch nicht zu verachten. Eine Preissache (keine Anspielung!!)

Noch eine Frage, wo bekommt Ihr die Angebote von e-by her. In Deutschland findet man garnichts. 

Gruß


Josef


----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @josef and all
> 
> In der Februarausgabe der Mountain Bike Rider findet sich eine Besprechung des Sanction 3.0.


 
Vergaß zu erwähnen, das lt. deren Datenprofil das Dingens auch in XL erhältlich sein soll.


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Vergaß zu erwähnen, das lt. deren Datenprofil das Dingens auch in XL erhältlich sein soll.



Ja wirklich? Habe die Rider leider noch nicht...
Was war denn angegeben? M/L/XL?


----------



## berni1812 (25. Januar 2008)

Es gibt in Deutschland alle Marathon Zaskar und Sanction nur in M und L!!!!


----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Ja wirklich? Habe die Rider leider noch nicht...
> Was war denn angegeben? M/L/XL?


 S,M,L,XL 

Da ich keinen Scanner habe und das ja auch gar nicht dürfte... 
"
*Fazit*

Es geht auch günstig: Das Sanction überzeugt mit hochwertigem Rahmen, top Geometrie und einem funktionierenden hinterbausystem. Gute Allround->Eigenschaften machen das GT zu einem vielseitigen Enduro-Gefährt, das auch in technischen Passagen voll zu überzeugen weiß. Abzüge gibt´s nur für den kleinen Einstellbereich der Sattelhöhe und für leichte Funktionseinbußen der eher günstigen Ausstattung.

*PRO*

-guter Rahmen mit bewährten Hinterbausystem
-top Geometrie
-günstigstes Bike im Test

*Contra*

*-*Sattelstütze nur bedingt einstellbar
-falscher Remotehebel an der Federgabel
-sehr kleine Bremsscheiben

"


----------



## Josef (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Höckle, wo gibt es das bike und was kostet es

Gruß

Josef


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> S,M,L,XL
> 
> Da ich keinen Scanner habe und das ja auch gar nicht dÃ¼rfte...
> "
> ...



Vielen Dank dafÃ¼r, dass du dir die MÃ¼he gemacht hast, den Text abzuschreiben  
Bin aber fest davon Ã¼berzeugt, dass sie bei den RahmengrÃ¶Ãen falsch liegen. 

@Josef: Das Rad kostet 1.999,- â¬ UVP und sollte ab Februar/MÃ¤rz lieferbar sein. Das Sanction 2.0 gibt es bereits jetzt (fÃ¼r 2.299,- â¬ UVP, aber deutlich besser ausgestattet)

Aber du solltest dir schon dessen bewuÃt sein, dass das Sanction ein All-Mountain bzw. sogar ein Enduro Bike ist. Wenn du wirklich nur gemÃ¼tliche Trails fahren willst, dann ist es vielleicht ein wenig "too much" fÃ¼r dich. Solltest dir diesbezÃ¼glich nur auch noch Gedanken machen...


----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, den Text abzuschreiben
> Bin aber fest davon überzeugt, dass sie bei den Rahmengrößen falsch liegen.
> 
> @Josef: Das Rad kostet 1.999,-  UVP und sollte ab Februar/März lieferbar sein. Das Sanction 2.0 gibt es bereits jetzt (für 2.299,-  UVP, aber deutlich besser ausgestattet)
> ...


 
Mach ich doch gerne...!  

Ich persönlich finde, daß es schon sehr grenzwertig ausgestattet ist, gerade hinsichtlich der Bremsen und Gabel. Der Rest ist so weit aber in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josef (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe den Marathon Rahmen gekauft. Ich hoffe mit dem Versand und mit dem Zoll klappt alles.

Muss ich den Rahmen selbst verzollen, oder wie geht das. Habe da null Erfahrung

Gruss

Josef


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2008)

Josef schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe den Marathon Rahmen gekauft. Ich hoffe mit dem Versand und mit dem Zoll klappt alles.
> 
> ...



Bitte etwas Eigeninitiative.
Suchfunktion bei den Classic Bikes, bei den FAQ könnte das auch drinstehen.
Zolltarife findest Du unter www.zoll.de (erfordert etwas Hintergrundwissen).


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2008)

glückwunsch josef !!! toller rahmen.

der zoll kommt auf dich zu, bzw. u kannst den rahmen mit einer benachrichtigung dort abholen. die kosten hängen etwas von der deklaration ab, aber wie cleiende schon geschrieben hat, findest du dazu im classic forum einige infos.

jetzt musst du uns aber auch über den weiteren verlauf, sprich aufbau auf dem laufenden halten, okay ?


----------



## Josef (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Versus,

bin gespannt wie das Bike ankommt. Ich denke es war ein guter Kauf.

Zum Aufbauen muss ich mir noch jemanden suchen der mir dabei hilft. 
Ich kann meine T4 richten, aber beim Bike bin ich nicht so fitt. 

Ich denke die Anbauteile von meinem alten Bike werde ich wieder verwenden.

Hayes HFX 9 gekauft 2007
Laufradsatz Sun Single Track gekauft 2007
Votec Gabel, Alter unbekannt aber generalüberholt. 
XT Ausstattung

Vielleicht sollte ich über eine neue Gabel nachdenken. 

Gruss

Josef


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2008)

oh gott josef,

sei so gut und denke nicht nur darüber nach, sondern tu es ! ! !

eine votec am marathon würde ich nicht verkraften und sun single track sind eigentlich auch schon grenzwertig...

eine einfach 80mm forke (meine empfehlung sid oder skareb - bekommt man beides für relativ schmales geld) und einen cc-laufradsatz. ich denke die singletrack wirken leicht klobig.


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2008)

jo josef. schön dass du es bekommen hast. ich merkte auch bei den pm's die du mir schriebst da hängen emotionen dran. 

zur verzollung und mal generell, : nicht alles so servieren lassen sondern wie cleinde richtig sagte erstmal selbst suchen , dann posten.

der zolltarif sollte für einen fahrradrahmen 4,7 % betragen. dazu kommen die 19% einfuhrumsatzsteuer, was im wesentlichen die umgelegte mwst ist. 

aber das schrieb ich bereits in der pm wenn ich nicht irrre ?  

die verzollung selbst wird wahrscheinlich so ablaufen :
wennde rverkäufer eine rechnung auf den karton gepappt hat (und das für den zoll sinn macht) und der rahmen wie angegeben mit usps verschikct wird, dann wird der postbote das paket ausliefern und den zoll bzw die abgaben ( insgesamt 23,7%) von dir an der haustüre kassieren. 

wenn der vk keine rechnung draufgepappt hat bzw der zoll dem nicht ganz traut, dann bekommst du in ca 2-3 wochen eine anchricht vond er post, dass der rahmen bitte and der zollstlle asgelöst werden soll. hintergrund ist, dass der zoll alle eineghenden paket öffnet und die verzollung vornimmt. du wirst aufgefordert den wert der ware nachzuweisen. also ab zur angegebenen zollstelle , rechnungen / paypal, Ebay belege nicht vrgessen udn den rahmen gegen bares auslösen. 

thats it.

zum aufbau - das marathon ist ein race bike. ich denke die votec wäre (abegsehen von der optik die ich grenzwertig finde) da falsch. genauso wie der lrs. les dir mal den "zeigt her eure" faden durch (ja ganz.... ) da findste einige anregungen zum "richtigen" aufbau. wen du tatsächlich einfach nur deinen rahmen ersetzen wilst, dann baller halt dein zeug ran, aber das wird dem rahmen halt nicht wirklich gerecht. da das finden der richtigen gabel nicht ganz so einfahc ist, kannst du zu testzwecken imho dei votec durchaus montieren, dann stellst du sie dir so ein dass das bike die besten fahreigenschaften hat 8 hat ja vertselbaren federweg) - misst die einbauhöhe udn gehst dann auf gabelsuche. 

aber das ist ja alles noch zukunfstmusik - lass den rahmen doch ertsmal anrollen. - und glückwunsch...


----------



## seeraeuber (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein GT Idrive Y2K Sonderedition in der Größe L, nagelneu, originalverpackt und inkl. Handbuch.

Wer Interesse hat kurz eine PM!

Standort München oder Köln.


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2008)

seeraeuber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein GT Idrive Y2K Sonderedition in der Größe L, nagelneu, originalverpackt und inkl. Handbuch.
> 
> ...



lass mich raten: 2000 euro ?!  

verkaufsangebote gehören in den bikemarkt !!! herrje wie schwer ist es denn


----------



## seeraeuber (2. Februar 2008)

Nein keine 2000  und auch keine 1250

Eine Rahmensuche kann man übrigens auch im Bikemarkt posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Februar 2008)

kann man, muss man aber nicht. ein angebot allerdings schon!
wie du sicher gelesen hast, ist die suche auch nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Josef (5. Februar 2008)

So, nun ist er da mein neuer Rahmen.

Hat eigentlich gut geklappt, bis auf DHL. Ich habe keine Informationen bekommen wo ich den Rahmen abholen kann. 

Aber jetzt geht es erst mal ans Aufbauen

Gruß

Josef


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

fotooooooooooooooooos


----------



## Josef (5. Februar 2008)

Fotos gehen nicht
liegt aber an mir


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

Josef schrieb:


> Fotos gehen nicht
> liegt aber an mir



wie, was ? rahmen wieder abgeben hophop...


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2008)

Genauuuuuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josef (5. Februar 2008)

geh jetzt mal schnell aufs lustige Faschingstreiben bei uns (wahrscheinlich 20 Leute oder so) dann versuchs ich nochmal (wenn ich die Tastatur noch finde)

ich schaff das schon mit den Bildern


Josef


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)




----------



## Josef (6. Februar 2008)

wie geht das mit den Bildern


----------



## Tiensy (6. Februar 2008)

Du klickst einfach in diesem Thread auf "*Fotos*" unter Deinem Benutzernamen. Auf der folgenden Seite wählst Du dann bei Persönlichen Alben "*Album anlegen*", gibst dann einen entsprechenden Namen für das Album an (Bsp. GT Bikes oder halt der Name deines Bikes ). Danach auf "*speichern*" und letztendlich nur noch auf "*Foto hierher hochladen*". Der Rest dürfte dann selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## Josef (6. Februar 2008)

danke für den Tip

jetzt ist meine Rahmen in meinem Album


Gruß

Josef


----------



## hoeckle (6. Februar 2008)

bin mal so frei...







Foto im Album anklicken und dann den link "Thumbnail" oder "großes Foto" kopieren und in Beitrag einfügen...


----------



## Kint (6. Februar 2008)

hell yeah - grello....sunglasses:  

rote elox parts ?


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2008)

sehr cool ! 
da kann man sicher auch ausnahmsweise mal mit carbon-parts arbeiten !


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich fänd, das wär doch mal was für grüne Elox-Teilchen! Aber echt GRÜN!


----------



## Josef (6. Februar 2008)

langsam langsam,
jetzt bin ich erst mal auf der Suche nach einer Gabel. Natürlich billig und gut.
Eine Doppelbrückengabel finde ich gut auch rein optisch. 
Meine XT Tretlager möchte ich auch nicht mehr verbauen. 

Werde nächste Woche mal meinen Rahmen beim Stefan (Radsport Röckemann in Neufahrn bei München) abgeben. Der macht das dann schon. 

Gruss

Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (6. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich fänd, das wär doch mal was für grüne Elox-Teilchen! Aber echt GRÜN!



in dem grün bekommst du aber kein elox. grün is *GRÜN* - und das säh genau wie rot wahrscheinlich kagge aus.



Josef schrieb:


> langsam langsam,
> jetzt bin ich erst mal auf der Suche nach einer Gabel. Natürlich billig und gut.
> Eine Doppelbrückengabel finde ich gut auch rein optisch.
> Meine XT Tretlager möchte ich auch nicht mehr verbauen.
> ...




wenn du deine erstmal weiterfährst dann kannst du dich rantasten welche einbauhöhre reinpasst - so würde ichs machen. dc gabel ist optisch generell aber nicht so mein fall.


----------



## hoeckle (6. Februar 2008)

Tja, geile Farbe! Aber da bekommst Du, abgesehen von Doppelbrücke, günstig und gut oder nicht, auf jeden fall Farbprobleme... Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, eine Pace rc39 -41 (?) würde da gut passen. Insofern hat versus da nicht unrecht.. Kint, was meinst Du dazu, einbautechnisch gesehen...?

Und dir soll sie natürlich auch gefallen, josef

hier mal was zum ankucken

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pace-RC-40-XCAM-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pace-RC-40-XCAM-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PACE-RC39-SUS...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> in dem grün bekommst du aber kein elox. grün is *GRÜN* - und das säh genau wie rot wahrscheinlich kagge aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, hab mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte schon das normale grün. Ich fänd das wär ne interessante Kombo. Aber ist wie alles halt Geschmackssache. Genau wie ne Doppelbrückengabel - ich fänds unpassend und unnötig. Aber jetzt fällts mir grad erst auf: Die Kleber sind ja auch schon im "Carbonstyle". Aber Josef wirds schon machen (lassen). Auf jeden Fall ne scharfe Farbe!


----------



## kingmoe (6. Februar 2008)

Schöne Farbe! Da kannst du entweder (leichter zu finden, billiger) einfach schwarze Teile und eine schwarze Gabel verbauen (Doppelbrücke wäre nicht mein Ding) oder aber diverse Eloxaltöne. Natürlich nicht alle zusammen . Denn ein Kontrast ist es fast immer. Rot ginge, sogar blau könnte ich mir vorstellen (blau, nicht Ringé-Türkis!) oder - wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt - Mango, wie das von King. Da müsste man aber wohl fast alles selber eloxieren lassen...

Du machst das schon, viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## Kint (6. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Pace-RC-40-XCAM-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Pace-RC-40-XCAM-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PACE-RC39-SUS...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wenn überhaupt dann nur die 39- die fighter baut zu hoch. klar carbon passtd a super ran. von da her wäre ne pace rpädestiniert.


----------



## Josef (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo tofu1000,

die hätten mir auch gefallen. Was kosten solche Teile

Gruß

Josef


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2008)

Josef schrieb:


> Hallo tofu1000,
> 
> die hätten mir auch gefallen. Was kosten solche Teile
> 
> ...



grünes elox ? kommt drauf an. classiches elox - also die zeit als es pflicht war bunte teile zu bauen - werden immer sletenere und liegen preislich gerne mal auf niveau von aktuellen teilen.

ringle hat viel grün gemacht, allerdings war grün generell nie so groß wie rot oder blau oder erst purple:

http://cgi.ebay.de/RINGLE-GETRANKEH...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

einfach mal nach ringle suchen, da fidnest du dann seuersatz ( slamma jamma) , fladschenhalter (h2o) barends, lenker udn stütze ( moby) sowie schnellspanner. 

du kannst mit nem grünen chrisking headset anfangen, die gibts auch in neu noch - und das ist einer der beseteh steuersätze die du für geld bekommst.:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=1707&groupID=2

die machen auch naben .... 
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=1706&groupID=13

hope ist ne alternative zu king, etwas ghünstiger nicht unbedingt schlechter, allerdings ham die wie viele eloxfirmen ein anderes grün als king:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...8f71cd4e82b736aba&method=m_mensel&nodeID=2365

ebay. 

http://sports.search.ebay.co.uk/hope_Stems-Handlebars-Headsets_W0QQcatrefZC11QQfromZR34QQsacatZ56194


vielleicht willst du auch die mal anschauen :
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-XT-760-G...oryZ9201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ansonsten an aktuellen teilen:

pulleys:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2X-KCNC-JOCKEY-W...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
schrauben:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ALUSCHRAUBEN-KET...ryZ77577QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
barends:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Norton-Shores-Le...ryZ77604QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Februar 2008)

Uff!   Ich kann dem nix mehr hinzufügen.... Oder alles silber kaufen und - wie moe schon sagte - selbst eloxieren lassen. Aber durch die verschiedenen Alu-Legierungen und die unterschiedliche Oberflächensruktur kann es da wohl auch zu Farbunterschieden kommen.


----------



## Josef (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

so, jetzt gehts schon los. Meine alte Votec Gabel passt nicht. Angeblich ist das Rohr wo die Gabel reinkommt zu lange und die Lager passen auch nicht. 

Gibt es hier im forum gute Angebote. Auf diesem Gebiet bin kenn ich mich nicht besonders aus. 

Ist der Preis für eine Tretlager mit Kurbel xtr mit 150,--  akzeptabel. 

Gruss

Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

josef,

du musst schon mal etwas mehr infos zu deinen fragen bringen:
welche xtr-serie?
gebraucht, bzw. in welchem zustand, oder neu?

was soll an den lagern nicht passen? der marathon-rahmen hat doch noch keinen integrierten steuersatz, oder ???
wenn das schaftrohr der votec zu kurz ist, kann man das einzeln nachkaufen. kein problem eigentlich. machs aber lieber nicht, den die votec finde ich immer noch schrecklich im marathon.

wär das nix? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=92290&sort=1&cat=18&page=8


----------



## Josef (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo Versus,

Die Tretkurbel ist neu und erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt. Sie hat schon die gelochten Zahnkränze und wie man mir gesagt hat, hat die außenliegenden Lager. Ich denke 150,--  kompl. wäre doch i. O. 

Mein Bikehänndler hat gesagt, dass mein neuer Rahmen (kannst den ja bei meinen Fotos anschauen) die Lager im Schaftrohr hat und nicht wie bisher an meinem alten Rahmen (XTR 5000) an der Gabel. 

Mein jetzt gekaufter Marathon Rahmen ist Bj 2003

Ich wollte die Votec einbauen, damit ich Zeit habe eine andere Gabel zu suchen. 

Mein Geldbeutel muss ein wenig geschont werden. 

Gruss

Josef


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

der preis ist fÃ¼r eine neue xtr - egal welcher serie - top!
ich kenne den rahmen, war allerdings der meinung, dass er noch fÃ¼r normale steuersÃ¤tze ausgelegt ist...

fÃ¼r weniger als 170â¬ wirst du kaum eine gabel bekommen. achte beim kauf einer gebrauchten gabel unbedingt auf ein ausreichend langes schaftrohr. das ergibt sich aus 
lÃ¤nge steuerrohr des rahmens + 
bauhÃ¶he des steuersatzes - i.d.r. 2-3cm + 
1-3cm fÃ¼r spacer + 
klemmhÃ¶he des vorbaus!

bei einem xl-rahmen brauchst du vermutlich ein schaftrohr, das mindestens bei 22-23cm liegt.


----------



## Josef (9. Februar 2008)

geht das mit dem Schaftrohr auch bei der Dopppelbrückengabel


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

es geht NUR bei einer doppelbrückegabel, da nur bei dieser das schaftrohr nicht fest mit der gabel verbunden ist. wenn der steuersatz aber nicht passt, dann kostet dich ein neuer bei votec sicher mehr, als eine gute, gebrauchte gabel, da du dann sicher noch andere gabelbrücken brauchst.


----------



## Josef (9. Februar 2008)

was sagst Du zum Tretlagersat XTR zu dem Preis.

Welchen Federweg kanns du mir empfehlen. Bin  mehr ein Straßenfahrer.

Steuersatz nennt man das.
Kannst Du mal das Bild von meinem neuen Rahmen anschauen. Ist das Steuerrohr wirklich länger wie z. B. von Deinem Bike. 

Wo hast du GT Rahmen gekauft ?????   


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

das habe ich doch schon alles geschrieben:

in post 89 zur xtr und ein paar seiten vorher zur gabel - 80mm halte ich für die beste länge.

ich habe verschiedene gt-rahmen und habe einen bei dem selben verkäufer wie du gekauft. das steuerrohr ist bei XL immer länger, als bei L !


----------



## Josef (9. Februar 2008)

ok, Danke. 
Das post 89 von Dir habe ich überlesen. Betraf aber genau meine Frage. 
Ich muss mich erst mal in die ganze Materie einarbeiten.

Danke für Deine Antworten. 

Ich hoffe ich kann wieder mal fragen. 

Du darfst eines nicht vergerssen. Du bist auf diesem Gebiet sicherlich eine Profi.

Ich muss mich auf Infos vom Händler oder von hier verlassen.


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2008)

hallo josef,

kein problem! du kannst ruhig weiter fragen, musst allerdings schon auch selbst etwas initiativ werden und sachen über die suchfunktion (z.b. im technik-forum) recherchieren. 
es wird dir hier gerne geholfen, aber es sollte nicht der eindruck entstehen, dass du einfach nur infos konsumieren willst. nicht falsch verstehen, aber es gab schon genug solcher fälle, die hier schnell ein paar infos abgezogen haben und dann nie wieder aufgetaucht sind.


----------



## Josef (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt hat das Warten ein Ende.
Nächste Woche ist meine Bike fertig. Ich werde dann mal ein paar Fotos einstellen. Das mit dem Versand aus den USA war wirklich gut. Nur der Zoll wollte mehr Geld als ich gedacht habe. Den Verkäufer kann man empfehlen. 

Also dann bis bald

Josef



(ein Rahmen ist noch be ebay. Der Prei denke ich wäre nicht schlecht)


----------

